# Newton Kyme Papyrus Mill Nr Tadcaster North Yorks



## boxfrenzy (Sep 13, 2008)

This was once the home of Stora Enso, an integrated paper packaging and forest products company that produced publications and fine paper, packaging boards and wood products. Today, the large industrial warehouses have lain derelict since 2003, and five years of chav, weather and fire have trashed this place. However, this is a chilled and rather pleasant way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## dave (Sep 14, 2008)

I was there just recently on my third visit and saw the fire damage to the stores area what a tradgedy there were some lovely old company records in there from the 1950s etc, according to the local paper the fire was started delibrately the little bastard arson scum bags and thats me being polite. Oh some real nice pics you have there did you get into the underground section in the main factory area thats an explore on its own.


----------

